# Guter Karpfensee in D gesucht...



## Baldur (19. März 2007)

Hi,


ich und zwei Kumpels wollen so im Juli-August mal eine Woche x-treme Carpfishing in Deutschland machen. Allerdings haben wir da so unsere Ansprüche:
- Der See sollte große (ab 30 Pfund) Karpfen beheimaten
- man sollte dort an den Angelplätzen oder zumindest nahe dran zelten bzw. im Auto schlafen können
- Boot (zwecks ausloten und anfüttern) sollte erlaubt sein
- Wochenkarten sollten bezahlbar sein
-....was man sich als Angler noch so wünscht!

Also, es ist auch nicht so, dass wir die größten Rabauken sind, die da Mordsaction machen, wir wollen halt mal eine Woche oder mehr durchangeln, und das ist in diesem schönen Land aufgrund teilweise hirnrissiger Regelungen nur sehr selten möglich - deswegen die Anfrage!


Vielen Dank schonmal!!!


----------



## Martin1247 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Guter Karpfensee in D gesucht...*

Moin,
ich kann Euch nur empfehlen den Bereich Müritz Plau Fischerei mal unter die Lupe zu nehmen.
Große Gewässer mit ebenso großen Carp`s.
Fische über 50 Pfund sind belegt.
Aber auch hier springen die Fische nicht von alleine in den Kescher.
Nachtangeln ist erlaubt, drei Ruten sind erlaubt, gegen einen "Regenschutz" natürlich ohne Boden gibts auch nichts zu schimpfen, Boot ist erlaubt (bis 3 PS, sonst muß es angemeldet sein). Die Entenpolizei ist echt nett in dem Bereich, solange die Angler sich gut benehmen.

Gruß:vik:


----------

